# does fast movement stack?



## GlassJaw (Dec 4, 2007)

Tried to use Search but it's not cooperating right now...  :\ 

Anyway, does fast movement gained from multiple sources stack?  A better question might even be do the same Extraordinary (Ex) effects stack if gained from different sources?

For example, does a Bbn/Scout add their fast movement rates together?

Another wrinkle in this is that the monk's fast movement, while classified as Extraordinary, is specifically listed as an enhancement bonus whereas the barbarian fast movement is unnamed.

My impression is that unnamed bonuses do stack but just want to be sure.  Thoughts?


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 4, 2007)

AFAIK, unnamed bonuses stack. So Barbarian and Scout would stack with each other, and with a monk's enhancement bonus as well, but the monk's bonus wouldn't stack with that of an expedious retreat spell since it is likewise an enhancement bonus.


----------



## Patlin (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, unnamed bonuses from different abilities stack.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Stacking
> In most cases, modifiers to a given check or roll stack (combine for a cumulative effect) if they come from different sources and have different types (or no type at all), but do not stack if they have the same type or come from the same source (such as the same spell cast twice in succession). If the modifiers to a particular roll do not stack, only the best bonus and worst penalty applies. Dodge bonuses and circumstance bonuses however, do stack with one another unless otherwise specified.


----------



## GlassJaw (Dec 4, 2007)

Yup, pretty much I thought.  Thanks for the fast replies everyone.


----------



## Darklone (Dec 4, 2007)

Bbn/Scouts: The fastest charge machines. Faster than a horse, stronger than an orc and more skilled than the local womanizer.


----------



## Thurbane (Dec 5, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> Bbn/Scouts: The fastest charge machines. Faster than a horse, stronger than an orc and more skilled than the local womanizer.



For extra fun, add in Catfolk and Pounce.


----------



## boolean (Dec 5, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> AFAIK, unnamed bonuses stack. So Barbarian and Scout would stack with each other, and with a monk's enhancement bonus as well, but the monk's bonus wouldn't stack with that of an expedious retreat spell since it is likewise an enhancement bonus.



The Scout's speed bonus is also an Enhancement bonus, so it wouldn't stack with the monk.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 5, 2007)

boolean said:
			
		

> The Scout's speed bonus is also an Enhancement bonus, so it wouldn't stack with the monk.



 Neither with Boots of Striding and Springing.

As for Catfolk Pounce, you don't need that. Get Two-Weapon Pounce (PHBII).


----------



## Aus_Snow (Dec 5, 2007)

Why not chuck in a level of PsyWar and get Speed of Thought too.


----------



## werk (Dec 5, 2007)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> Why not chuck in a level of PsyWar and get Speed of Thought too.




speed of thought, skate, celerity or travel domain...  So many wonderful options for speed.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 5, 2007)

Barbarian/Wildrunner/Cleric w/ Celerity domain.....and then complain when the wizard doesn't cast _Haste_ right away.  That's what we did in *Red Hand of Doom*!


----------



## blargney the second (Dec 5, 2007)

The Freedom mantle from CPsi gets you +10' untyped speed.


----------



## Thurbane (Dec 5, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Neither with Boots of Striding and Springing.
> 
> As for Catfolk Pounce, you don't need that. Get Two-Weapon Pounce (PHBII).



Well, yes, but being a Catfolk bags you a 40 ft base movement rate and +4 DEX, so...


----------



## Drowbane (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, but... you're a *catfolk*.


----------



## Thurbane (Dec 5, 2007)

Drowbane said:
			
		

> Yeah, but... you're a *catfolk*.



Special attack, furball!

*Furball (Ex):* This special attack is a ranged touch attack, effective out to 30 feet. If it hits, the target must make a fort save equal to 10 plus your CON modifier or be blinded for 1 round. The furball attack may be used once per day.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 5, 2007)

Thurbane said:
			
		

> Well, yes, but being a Catfolk bags you a 40 ft base movement rate and +4 DEX, so...



 Yeah, but there's the LA to consider...


----------



## javcs (Dec 6, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Yeah, but there's the LA to consider...



Only a +1 ... and then there's LA buy-off.


----------



## Switchblade (Dec 6, 2007)

Problem with catfolk; you keep needing to go into rehab for the catnip problem


----------



## Darklone (Dec 6, 2007)

Cute kitty look. Special gaze attack.


----------



## Tuskus (Dec 7, 2007)

catfolk can be found where?


----------



## Klaus (Dec 7, 2007)

More recently in Races of the Wild. While the art depicts them with Thundercatish faces (near-human), the text describes them closer to AE's litorians (anthropomorphic lions).

Personally, I like my Kathos better (and they're LA +0).


----------



## Thurbane (Dec 7, 2007)

Not familiar with the Kathos, where are they from?


----------



## Klaus (Dec 8, 2007)

Thurbane said:
			
		

> Not familiar with the Kathos, where are they from?



 I wrote and painted 'em up for a brazilian RPG magazine.


----------

